# Discus + Parrots?



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

:help: [glow=yellow:293ff02cb2]Discus and Parrots[/glow:293ff02cb2]: i saw this combo in a tank at a restaurant recently and it really caught my eye. I was particularly interested in it because i was looking for a good FW combo that has colors like a saltwater tank, if you know what i mean. anyway, Is this a safe combo? water conditions? territories? fighting? [glow=red:293ff02cb2]thanks[/glow:293ff02cb2] for any help! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

how big is ur tank?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Not a good combo IMO. For more info on this hybrid fish check here: http://cichlidresearch.com/parrot.html


----------



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks. my tank is 50g, but i was just wondering if it was possible in any conditions... thanks both of u for your help!


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Keep in mind that part of the parrots bloodline is red devil. I wouldn't, for more reasons than just that, but red devils didn't get the name "devil" in there for nothing.


----------

